# Are peanuts good for you?



## Matt a2 (May 16, 2009)

Im trying my bulking diet and just wanted to know are:

KP dry roasted peanuts good or not?

i usually use them as a snack


----------



## MattBoorman (Mar 7, 2008)

u might be better off getting something like cashews, or macadamia nuts, natural ones with no added salt, much better than kp im sure!

i take Cashews, they are well tasty!


----------



## Matt a2 (May 16, 2009)

ok


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Matt a2 said:


> Im trying my bulking diet and just wanted to know are:
> 
> KP dry roasted peanuts good or not?
> 
> i usually use them as a snack


IIRC dry roasted peanuts are covered in sugary gunk! And the regular ones are loaded with salt.

But plain roasted peanuts like the ones in their shells are damn good!


----------

